# Buying ethernet cable in bulk



## pnucklesandwich (Feb 13, 2014)

I am looking for suggestions on places to purchase CAT5E ethernet cable in Mexico City (Polanco area prefered) - not an industrial amount, but something like a box of 1000ft of cable. I usually buy it in Home Depot in the US, but went today and they said they stopped selling it last year. Any suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pnucklesandwich said:


> I am looking for suggestions on places to purchase CAT5E ethernet cable in Mexico City (Polanco area prefered) - not an industrial amount, but something like a box of 1000ft of cable. I usually buy it in Home Depot in the US, but went today and they said they stopped selling it last year. Any suggestions? Thank you!


 I would try Steren. I don't know about where they have stores in DF, but they must be there. I bought 100 m from them once and they cut if off a bigger spool.


----------



## pnucklesandwich (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks Will, I have seen a Steren store on my walk to work. I will check it out tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## Amisk8er (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm working with pnucklesandwich. 

I stopped by a Steren store and they quoted me $2,740MXN for 350 meters of CAT5e, which is roughly 4x what it should cost...

Any ideas for other stores?? Home depot no longer carries it in bulk...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Amisk8er said:


> I'm working with pnucklesandwich.
> 
> I stopped by a Steren store and they quoted me $2,740MXN for 350 meters of CAT5e, which is roughly 4x what it should cost...
> 
> Any ideas for other stores?? Home depot no longer carries it in bulk...


A large electrical supply dealer usually has all the wire to build a house or building but might only sell it by the 1000 ft. roll common in the US, about 150 ft short of 350 meters. A smaller electrical supply might cut it for you. It still might be pricey.

Grainger Supply has good prices in Mexico and allows the public to buy here, but not in the US. I have their Mexican catalogue if you want a price comparison.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Amisk8er said:


> I'm working with pnucklesandwich.
> 
> I stopped by a Steren store and they quoted me $2,740MXN for 350 meters of CAT5e, which is roughly 4x what it should cost...
> 
> Any ideas for other stores?? Home depot no longer carries it in bulk...


Ouch. My --often faulty-- recollection is that I paid about $3 mxn/m for 100 m at Steren. The price you quoted is $7.80/m. Given that I bought it six years ago, that probably is just the increase in the price of copper. 

As Alan suggests, I would try a few small electrical supply stores. They often beat Home Depot prices in my experience.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

MercadoLibre.com has many vendors listed in the D. F. who have Cat5e for sale. Here is a link:

Cat5e en Distrito Federal - MercadoLibre México

Mercadolibre is an equivalent to CraigsList in the USA for popularity here.


----------



## Amisk8er (Feb 13, 2014)

*MercadoLibre is the way... maybe...*

Thanks michmex for your ML suggestion. I actually happened across it yesterday on my own and found some great deals on CAT5e cable in bulk.

The problem now is that my credit card payment has been rejected, for two different purchases, and the reason cited is "for security reasons". I'm not sure exactly what that means, and I sent a message to ML customer service, which elicited a very generic response that simply repeated their reason from before and suggested I use a different payment method.

I have a feeling once I figure out the correct payment process, ML will be the ideal place for a lot of things...

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------

